# Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen

nach langem mit Lesen sind jetzt doch so einige Fragen in meinem Kopf die hier mal stellen möchte in der Hoffnung das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

Da wir unseren Teich auch etwas falsch geplant haben möchten wir ihn dann jetzt etwas umbauen und dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen

Ich würde die Folie gerne Verlängern um einen Ufergraben zubauen und frage mich wie ich die Folien am besten verbinde.
Habe schon was von Quellschweißen oder kleben gehört aber welche Methode eignet sich am besten?

Gerne würde ich auch so ein zwei Trittsteine einbauen um durch die Ufergraben zu schreiten.
Kann man da einfach Beton auf die Folie tun? Tut das der Folie nichts?
Ist das dann auch Rutsch fest verbunden?

Vielen dank schon mal jetzt für eure Hilfe

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden

Björn


----------



## Rik (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen Folien mit nem Heißluftfön und ner Tapezierrolle / Nahtrolle verbunden. Habs vorher an ein paar Reststücken ausprobiert um die richtige Temperatur zu finden, geht dann echt gut und ohne Probleme. Am besten allerdings zu zweit...


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Habe ich auch schon von gehört nur etwas bedenken mir mehr Löcher reinzubrennen als Folie zu verbinden.
Mit welcher Temperatur hast Du den gearbeitet??


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hallo Björn,
wegen Löcher reinbrennen mußt Du dir keine Sorgen machen(Es sei denn Du stellst dich wirklich blöd an).
 Ich hab in der Arbeit mit LKW_Planen zu tun, die auch mittels Heißluftfön verschweißt werden.

Die Folie fängt an der Oberfläche an leicht zu schmelzen, dann kann sie mit dem Roller sehr gut angepresst werden.

Genaue Temperaturen kann man hier glaube ich nicht angeben.
Aber wie Rik schon geschrieben hat: Nimm ein paar Reststücke zum Üben, in 20 min. solltest Du den Bogen raushaben. Alles Übungssache.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Ok wenn ihr hier so positiv von sprecht werd ich das wohl mal ausprobieren.
reste habe ich noch und so einen Fön hab ich mal beim Aldi gekauft hoffe mal der reicht ??


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

und hat evtl da noch jemand Tips wegen dem Beton und der Folie???


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

ALDIguten Sachen

Die Werkzeuge vom Aldi sind gar nicht mal so schlecht

Sollte eigentlich reichen.

Viel Erfolg.

Bitte um Erfahrungsbericht

Wo kommst Du genau her? Auf der Karte ist das in ziemlicher Nähe vom Städtchen wo ich aufgewachsen bin: Ahrensbök:?


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Ja das ist auch nicht sehr weit wech...
Wohne in Meddewade wenn Dir das was sagt...


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

hallo björn :willkommen im forum 

für gemauerte sachen im und am wasser eignet sich trasszement sehr gut. härtet auch unter wasser aus und bekommt keine ausblühungen wie beton. ich glaube, es beeinflusst den ph-wert auch nicht so sehr wie regulärer beton.

zeig uns aber auf jeden fall mal fotos von deinem teich, vorher und nachher


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Ok dann werde ich mal die suchmaschienen bemühen nach trasszement
Naja erst wird es wohl mal vorher Bilder geben
Bin ja noch nicht fertig...


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hast Du da den erfahrungen mit Katja und danke für die nette begrüßung


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

ich habe meinen gesamten teichrand damit bearbeitet. da der teich ringsum an bestehende wege anschließt hatte ich keine andere möglichkeit die folie zu verstecken. hat sehr gut geklappt und ich habe zum ersten mal mit sowas hantiert


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

bekommt man den im baumarkt zu kaufen ?


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

ja klar, ich glaub es stand trasszementmörtel drauf. 25 kg-sack für ca. 7-8 euro meine ich mich zu erinnern 

den nimmt man eigentlich für natursteinarbeiten, da kann man die ausblühungen ja auch nicht brauchen


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Dann werde ich mich mal in meinem Baumarkt des Vertrauens umsehen
und der ist dann rutsch fest mit der Folie verbunden??? oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

der wird steinhart!


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

OK dann könnte das ja was werden mit meinem begehbaren ufergraben
versuche gerade malBilder zu laden aber das scheint etwas zu dauern...


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

vielleicht sind sie zu groß?


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*



 

 

 [/ATTACH]


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

ha geklappt
da ist die baustelle


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hallo,

hier sind ein paar Info-Links zu Trass:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trass

http://www.vdz-online.de/fileadmin/...che/KompendiumZementBeton/1-2_Zementarten.pdf





> Katja: ich glaube, es beeinflusst den ph-wert auch nicht so sehr wie regulärer beton.


die Erfahrung hatte ich eigentlich ned so gemacht, beim 2. Teich hab ich ja auch sehr viel mit Trasszement gemacht um das ph-Problem zu umgehen, aber es war doch a weng anders  

*das wichtigste beim Arbeiten mit Zement o.ä. ist ihn gut ausharten zu lassen sonst schaut es so aus (Probleme mit dem ph Wert)*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/164

linker teststreifen = neuer teich (ph > 9) , rechter = alter teich (ph = 7,4)




 



nach 2 wochen war der ph im neuen wieder ok ==> ph = 7,4


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

ok.... da hast du noch ein bissel was zu tun 

halt uns aber auf jeden fall über die baufortschritte auf dem laufenden


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

ach ja nochwas, Folie verbinden ohne Föhn 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/588


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Danke Mitch für die Links die werde ich mir mal zuführen

und Katja ja da ist noch einiges zu tun

So ich danke euch erst mal und würde mich freuen wenn sich noch ein zwei melden die da weitere erfahrungen haben

Wünsche euch einen Schönen Abend


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*



> Wohne in Meddewade wenn Dir das was sagt...



Sorry, sgt mir nichts
Größerer Ort in der Nähe?

Die Verbindungsidee von Mitch ist auch nicht schlechtund so einfach, hät man ja auch drauf kommen können

Bin gespannt ob da noch andere Ideen kommen, könnt ich nächstes Jahr evtl. auch brauchen

Der Bau ist zwar noch nicht abgeschlossen, aber ich plane schon weiter:smoki


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Nabend
@ Hoschi
Mal ne Frage zum "Fön"schweissen !
Von welcher Folie reden wir hier ?
LG Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Wunderschönen guten Abend Andre,
die von mir erwähnte LKW-Plane ist eine PE-Plane mit Gewebeeinlage.
Aber meines Wissens nach sollte man jede Kunststoffplane oder Folie mittels Heißluft schweißen können.
Es ist halt sehr wichtig vorher mit Resten einige Probeschweissungen durchzuführen


> Probeschweissungen durchzuführen



Ich klinge ja fast wie mein Chef


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hallo Björn...

...das mit dem Trasszement funktioniert, wie Katja beschrieben hat. Wenn sich keiner weiter meldet, dann gibt es auch kein Veto, oder!? 

Ich habe bei mir die letzten Tage und Wochen auch mit Trasszement gearbeitet, da ich eine Ufermauer innerhalb des Teiches aus Granitsteinen (Leistensteine) gemörtelt habe. Ich habe zur Sicherheit bzw. zum Schutz der Folie noch Vlies (Reste vom 330er) und an anderer Stelle einfaches Dränagevlies untergelegt und darauf erst den Trasszement. Die Mauer ist auch stabil geworden, da sich ja die ganze Mauer miteinander verbunden habe.

Das mit dem Folie selber schweßen, hatte ich damals auch geplant, aber wieder verworfen. Warum? Ich habe mich dann überall ein wenig belesen und da wurde gesagt, dass die Heißschweiß-Temperatur bei 700°C für PVC-Folie liegen solle. Das ist mit einem normalen Heißluftfön, wohl nicht ganz so einfach. Die entsprechenden Geräte gibt es von "Leister" und die kosten ganz schön Geld.  - selbst gebraucht -

Also habe ich das dann durch eine Firma machen lassen und die haben die Folie mit Flüssigkleber geklebt und dann zusätzlich noch mit dem Heißluftfön (so ein Leisterteil) die Nahtstellen nochmals bearbeitet.


----------



## Rik (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

sorry, schaue jetzt gerade erstwieder hier rein...
Temperatur weiß ich nicht mehr genau, war irgendwas unter 400°C meine ich.
Aber wie schon oben stand, du siehst wenn die Folie "flüssig" wird, dann nicht noch heißer, kälter ist auch "doof", dann können sich die beiden Folien nicht miteinander verbinden 

Vorher vllt noch die Klebestellen reinigen mit Terpentin oder ähnlichem...


----------



## Björn79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Nabend at all

at bayernhoschi: das liegt zwischen Reinfeld und Bad Oldesloe

at Zacky: ich wollte auch nie sagen das Katja unrecht hat nur für mich ist das noch schwer zu verkraften das eine Steinplatte von ca 30 * 30 mit einer etwa 20 cm dicken Schicht trasszemt rutschfest bleibt.
Passte bis jetzt nicht so in meine Vorstellungkraft
aber andersrum ich bin auch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen auf die Folie beton zu kippen
auf die Idee habt ihr mich hier alle im Forum gebracht:shock 
denn ich habe bis jetzt immer versucht meine Folie vor harten Materialien zu schützen die sie beschädigen könnte 
aber bin ja auch noch Anfänger und man lernt ja nie aus 

Wird das den teuer wenn man die Folie kleben lässt???


----------



## Björn79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Rik
ich werde das mal probieren am Wochenende bzw. heut Abend zuhause mal schauen was für Power der Fön hat


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*



Björn79 schrieb:


> at Zacky: ich wollte auch nie sagen das Katja unrecht hat
> 
> ... das wollte ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken, nicht mißverstehen, aber manche wollen von mehreren das Gleiche hören um sich sicher zu sein...
> 
> ...


----------



## mitch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hallo an alle Folienschweißer 

hier sind noch ein paar gute Infos zum PVC-Schweißen

http://www.netmeile.com/teichfolie/...r_wie_wird_eine_PVC_teichfolie_repariert.html

http://www.netmeile.com/teichfolie/daten/sika/verarbeitungsleitfaden_pvc_dichtungsbahnen.pdf


----------



## Björn79 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Zacky das mit den Planzringen ist eine gute Idee die werde ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen
Das mit dem Folie schweißen muss ich mir auch noch mal duch denken denn 22 euro pro qm ist doch schon ne ganze ecke da ich auf der einen seite doch ein recht großes stück ran haben möchte


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hallo Björn,

das mit den Pflanzringen war hier.

Meine Erfahrung zu Zement im Teich: Ob Trass oder anderer: Auf jeden Fall gut aushärten lassen und vorm Einsetzen von Pflanzen den PH-Wert messen.


----------



## Björn79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

So nun ich schon wieder

Danke Kolja für den Link

wir haben uns in den Kopf gesetzt jetzt auch noch einen  Steg mit anzubauen

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage wie ich den am besten abstützen kann bzw wie weit freitragend er sein kann
das maße sind ca 180 mal 120

Habe dazu mal drei Bilder rein gestelt

Die eine Seite würde etwa 70 cm und die ander 50 cm überstehen wenn ich die Stützen im Uferwall mache oder sollte man lieber im Wasser auf der Folie eine Stütze machen ???
Vlies, Folie, Vlies Naturagart Matte dann die Stütze reicht das???
Die Folie ist da leider nur etwas Faltig
Als Stützen dachte ich so einen Pflanzring zu nehemen in dem ein Träger einbetoniert wird.

Hat da jemand von euch erfahrung und kann mir etwas weiter helfen


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Ist denn überhaupt noch ausreichend Platz um dort Pflanzringe drauf zu stellen? Sollte grundsätzlich funktionieren.Du kannst aber auch Mörteleimer nehmen und diese mit Beton füllen. Auch Pflanzkörbe, die vorher natürlich ausgekleidet werden müssten, gingen auch.


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hallo Björn,

schau mal den Steg von Jürgen an:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/265

aber auch immer gut Vlies unterlegen damit die Folie keinen Schaden nimmt


----------



## Björn79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Danke Zacky
Danke Mitch

viel Platz ist da wirklich nicht mehr da ist die Idee mit den Eimern perfekt und ich denke auch flexibler.

dachte so 2-3 lagen fließ drunter das könnte was werden

Ich bin ja auch immer noch auf der suche meinen Ufergraben mit anzuschließen
nun ist mir noch unter gekommen einfach folie unter folie zu legen über den wall dann die naturagart matte drauf und geht auch
was denkt ihr dadrüber???
kann das "dicht" sein???


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*



Björn79 schrieb:


> nun ist mir noch unter gekommen einfach folie unter folie zu legen über den wall dann die naturagart matte drauf und geht auch
> was denkt ihr dadrüber???
> kann das "dicht" sein???



...einfach Folie unter Folie ohne verkleben ist nicht dicht, ich denke da wird auch die Ufermatte (Naturagart) nichts helfen, wobei ich dieses System mit der Ufermatte von denen eh nicht wirklich kenne. Du kannst aber doch die Folien miteinander verkleben!? Das ist das sicherste, denke ich.


----------



## Björn79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Dachte ja nur da der Wasser spiegel ja nie über den Wall kommen soll das sich das dann eher auspendelt
Kleben und schweißen habe ich auch schon drann gedacht für kleben wir das denke ich ne teuere angelegenheit
so 20 meter müsste ich kleben und an das schweißen mit Fön traue ich mich noch nicht so wirklich ran...


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

jetzt verstehe ich Dich wohl, der Uferwall ist nicht direkt mit dem Teich als Eins verbunden, sondern soll mehr als Ufergraben funktionieren. Oder!? Hab ich's jetzt? Wenn ja, kann das wohl funktionieren, aber da sollten sichleute melden, die das so wirklich schon gemacht haben und Dir Ratschläge geben. Ich hätte Bedenken wegen eines Kapillareffektes.


----------



## Björn79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Ja genau so
also ich habe das so verstanden:
Man macht um den Teich einen Uferwall hinter dem Wall kommt ein Ufergraben in dem man nährstoffreichen Boden macht damit die Pflanzen besser wachsen. Damit aber verhindert wird das die nährstoffreiche Erde in den Teich kommt muss der Wall über dem Wasserspiegel liegen und am ende vom ufergraben macht man einen Überlauf der dieses dann auch verhindert
Hoffe mal so habe ich das richtig verstenden

HILFE


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

ja, so oder so ähnlich wird das gehandhabt, allerdings habe ich davon nicht wirklich Ahnung...sorry...eh' ich da was Falsches rate, sage ich mal nix dazu...


----------



## Björn79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Ok dann werde ich mal hoffe das sich hier noch einer meldet der Ahnung und erfahrung hat

Also bitte ihr seid alle herzlichst wilkommen !!!


----------



## Kolja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hallo Björn,

das hast du schon - fast - richtig verstanden mit dem Ufergraben.
Hier noch mal mit meinen Worten:

Innerstes - eigentlicher Teich
Uferwall, grenzt den Teich von dem Ufergraben ab
Ufergraben, gefüllt mit nährstoffreichem Boden
Äußester Rand - Teichrand
Der Teichrand sollte etwas niedriger sein als der Uferwall bzw. sollte Überläufe erhalten, damit gewährleistet ist, dass das Wasser nur von innen nach außen fließen kann.
Der Uferwall wird - lt. Naturagart - mit der Ufermatte bedeckt, diese hat eine hohe Saugwirkung, die das Wasser von innen nach außen in den Ufergraben zieht. Auch hier muss die Folie dicht sein!

Du hast doch noch reichlich Folie, so wie es aussieht und bräuchtest gar nicht anzustückeln. Normalerweise wird die Folie für Teich, Wall und Graben in einem durchgezogen.

Der Wall muss aus festem Material (Steine, Mörtel, Beton etc. ) bestehen, damit er dir nicht wegsackt und du ihn auch mal betreten kannst.

Bei meinem Teichbau s.u. kannst du die Aufteilung erkennen.


Edit : Ich habe mir die Fotos noch mal genauer angesehen. Hast du denn im Teich keine Sumpf-/Flachwasserzone? Welchen Wasserstand strebst du an? Der Rand sieht jetzt sehr hoch und sehr steil aus.


----------



## Björn79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hallo Andrea

Also in einem Punkt muss ich Dir wieder sprechen genug Teichfolie ist da nicht mehr
Leider war es damals eine Wochenende Aktion Folie gekauft aus altem Teich Wasser und Folie raus etwas um modelliert und tiefer gegraben Folie schnell wieder rein und Wasser drauf denn die Fische wollten schnell zurück.
Auf der einen Seite stehen noch etwa 15 cm über auf der anderen Seite etwas mehr 50 cm ca.
auf den anderen Seite stehen an der einen ecke etwa 100 über aber an der gleichen Uferseite dann zum ende nur noch ca. 20 cm also falsch verlegt.
Damals hatten wir dann Kieselsteine drauf geschmissen und fertig. Ohne Kapilarsperre oder so...
Nun wollten wir es etwas besser machen und die Idee mit dem Ufergraben gefällt uns gut.
Das er stabil sein soll hatte ich schon erlesen und dachte mir das ich die alten Steine die ich noch hatte drumherum lege und ein betoniere. Dann fing ich an provisorisch Steine drumherum zulegen und stellte am ende fest das das Grundstück rapide nach hinten abfällt.
Hab natürlich hinten angefangen und als ich vorne ankam stellte ich fest das ich noch unter der Rasensole war was natürlich bedeutet hätte das alles in den Teich laufen würde.
Also noch mal von vorne und dadurch ist dieser steile Anstieg entstanden und auch die Flachwasserzone war "verschwunden".
Wir würden jetzt gerne von dem Bild anbei vorne und hinten ca. einen Meter mehr ran haben
zur Linken Seite 250 cm und zur rechten 200 cm (bis noch hinter die Hecke die würden wir gerne mal entfernen und __ Schilf oder ähnliches als hecke wachsen lassen)
Im rechten teil würden wir auch gerne auf Pflanzringen Steinplatten Mörtel damit man durch diesen Bereich Wandern kann.
Folie haben wir uns heute schon besorgt jetzt muss ich nur noch schweißen erlernen


----------



## Björn79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teich umbau*

Hier mal vier seiten bilder...


----------



## PeterBoden (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo Björn79,


ganz allgemein zum Thema Uferwall + Ufergraben.

Das Forum bietet zu diesem Komplex viele Beispiele, ich möchte dich aber nicht mit der Aussage 'Suchfunktion...' nerven. 

__ Moderlieschen hat ein schönes praktisches Beispiel, nicht zu vergessen Thias sein Schwimmteich und an letzter Stelle mein Schwimmteich. Da findest du genügend theoretische Ausführungen und vor allen Dingen viele hilfreiche Fotos.
Die theoretische Grundlage steht im Fachbeitrag 'Ufergraben und Uferwall' im Forumsbereich _Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge_.


----------



## Björn79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Danke Peter

derzeit ist auch mei größtes Problem wie bekomme ich die neue Folie an die alte
Schweißen(die ersten Versuche gingen voll in die Hose
Kleben oder Quellschweißen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo Björn,

ich habe gerade erst Deinen Thread entdeckt,
schau doch mal auf meinen Teichumbau  ich habe meine Ufergräben mit separater Folie
ganz ohne schweissen ausgelegt.
Einfach doppellagig verlegt, das ist seit über einem Jahr dicht ich habe ausser Verdunstung
keinen Wasserverlust.
Klick einfach mal in meine Signatur - für Fragen stehe ich gerne bereit.

LG Markus


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

...wenn beide Folien recht neu sind, dann nimm Folienkleber und Innotec. Wir haben bzw. sind noch dabei um kleiden unsere Filterkammern mit Folie aus. Die einzelnen Stücke kleben wir mit O**e Folienkleber und das scheint bisher zu funktionieren. Die Klebestellen (bei uns die Ecken) ziehen wir nochmal mit Innotec ab. Es dauert zwar als Laie deutlich länger, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Björn79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo Markus
Hallo Zacky

habe nur immer gelesen das man lange flächen nicht kleben soll

Also Markus du hast deine alte Folie uber den Wall gezogen neue drüber gelegt in den Ufergraben und naturagart matte drauf Richtig???


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo Björn,
so hab ich das im Prinzip gemacht.
Nur das es nicht meine alte Folie war sondern eine neue, da ich aber bei meinem
alten Teich das Prinzip mit den überlappten Folien schon ausprobiert hatte, hab ich
meine neue Folie aus Kostengründen einfach kleiner gewählt und mit den Abschnitten
die Ufergräben gemacht.

Meine Ufermatte ist allerdings eine Noname aus dem Internet, wobei die NG Ufermatte
schon eher der Mercedes unter den Ufermatten ist.

LG Markus


----------



## Björn79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo zusammen

also wir haben jetzt noch mal beratschlagt und haben uns für das Kleben entschieden

hoffen wir mal das ist die richtige Entscheidung aber mit der können wir gut leben und stehen nicht immer am Teich und fragen uns wo ist das Wasser hin ist doch was undicht??

LG Björn


----------



## Björn79 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo zusammen

habe jetzt mit dem Verkleben begonnen 

anbei drei Bilder

meint ihr es macht Sinn die klebe nahte noch mit Flüssigerfolie zu überstreichen???


----------



## Björn79 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

keiner eine Meinung dazu???


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo Björn.

Sieht doch erstmal alles ganz gut. Aber der Unterschied zwischen neuer und alter Folie ist schon deutlich zu erkennen. Die Nähte mit Flüssigfolie zusätzlich überstreichen, würde ich nicht. Wenn denn würde ich die Nahtstelle ggf. nochmal mit Innotec abziehen. Das Zeug ist flexibel und dichtet sehr gut ab.

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht und wie es dann am Ende aussieht.


----------



## Björn79 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo Zacky

ja wie es weiter geht da bin ich auch gespannt 

Ja unterschiede sind echt schon zu erkennen obwohl erst ca. 2 Jahre alt ist.

Die Idee mit Innotec ist nicht schlecht die werde ich wohl auf greifen

Mal sehen zuwas ich am kommenden WE komme hoffentlich spielt das wetter etwas mit...

Schöne Grüße Björn


----------



## Zacky (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Das ist zwar eine kleine Sauerei, aber so haben wir es beim Filter mit der Folie auch gemacht und so alles doppelt dicht gemacht, falls doch irgendwo etwas nicht sorgfältig verklebt ist. Immer schön dran bleiben und Foddos, Foddos und Foddos...


----------



## Björn79 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo zusammen,

bin derzeit am überlegen welche Erde in den Ufergraben kommt.
Dachte an den Vorhandenen aushub (Mutterboden mit starken Lehm anteil) gemischt mit etwas Blumenerde.
Was denkt ihr darüber ?


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo Björn, ich werde Mutterboden mit Sand, d.h. der Sand oben auf nehmen. Wichtig ist ja,dass dort nährstoffhaltiger Boden rein kommt. Evtl. bedecke ich das Ganze noch mit Kies.
LG Claudi


----------



## Kolja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo Björn,

die gekaufte Blumenerde würde ich weglassen. Falls sie Torf enthält, schwimmt dieser auf. Mutterboden/Lehm/Sand erscheint mir genau richtig.


----------



## Björn79 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Danke Claudi und Andrea

also einfach den ausgehobenen kram zurück kippen

das bekomme ich hin


----------



## Björn79 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Hallo alle zusammen,

wollte doch noch mal ein kleines update geben was sich so getan hat auch wenn es nicht so sehr viel ist.

Den Rat von Zacky habe ich aufgegriffen und die Nahtstellen mit Inotec überzogen.
Zacky ich hoffe Du bist mit dem Ergebnis auch zufrieden.
 

 

Auf der letzten Seite habe ich jetzt auch die LETZTE Folienbahn angeklebt und auch bei dieser werden in den kommenden Tagen die Nahtstellen noch mit Inotec überzogen.

 
 

Naja und dann habe ich schon mal die Betonstützen für künftige Sonnenterrasse mit Steg gegossen.

 
 
 

Soweit dann erstmal zu den Fortschritten.

Bei Anregungen, Kommentare und hinweise auf Fehler einfach los schreiben bin für alles offen.

Schöne Grüße von Björn


----------



## Zacky (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu meinem Teichumbau*

Guten Morgen Björn...

.... schaut doch gut aus. Hat also mit dem reinen Kleben der Folien schon gut funktioniert? Die Innotec-Spur gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut......und wenn alles dicht ist, hast Du ja alles richtig gemacht. Nun denn, dann weiter ran geklotzt und fertig gemacht...wird bestimmt bald soweit sein...Fotos!!


----------

